# Num Lock



## old fart (Dec 29, 2006)

Dell Optiplex GX 260, Windows XP Pro. Num lock does not stay on after boot up. Num Lock set to on in bios. Any suggestions.
Thanks,
Old Fart


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From *http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweak_bookmarks.htm*



> *Set Numlock State on Startup*
> 
> Start/Run/Regedit
> 
> ...



Or use this registry patch (*numlockon.reg*) which does the same thing as above. Reboot to complete.

Also, see *http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314879*


----------

